# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Sher-o-Shayari

## Nutter

AoA! Hi!

Meray pyaray "Twisters" agar aap is post ko dekhein to zara apnay views bhi likh dijiye, bari meharbani :blush:


Apni tarah sabhi ko kisi ki talaash thi,
Hum jiskay bhi qareeb rahey door hi rahey. 
Badla na apnay aapko jo thai wahi rahey,
Miltay rahey sabhi sey magar ajnabi rahey.



Aaa bhi jaao ki zindagi kam hai,
Tum nahin ho to har khushi kam hai. 

Vaada kar kay yeh kaun aaaya nahin,
Shaher mein aaj roshni kam hai.

Jaanay kya ho gaya hai mausam ko,
Dhoop zyada hai chandni kam hai. 

Aaina dekh kar khayaal aaaya,
Aaj kal unki dosti kam hai.


"GHAZAL"

Aansoo Mein Na Dhoondna Humey, Dil Mein Hum Bas Jaayenge, 
Tamanna Ho Agar Milne Ki, To Band Aankhon Mein Nazar Aayenge. 
Lamha Lamha Waqt Guzar Jayega, 
Chund Lamhoo Mein Daaman Choot Jaay ga, 
Aaj Waqt Hai Do Baatein Kar Lo Humse, 
Kal Kya Pata Kaun Aapki Zindagi Mei Aajayega. 
Paas Aa kar Sabhi Door Chale Jaate Hain, 
Hum Akele The Akele Hi Reh Jaate Hain, 
Dil Ka Dard Kise Dikhaayein, 
Marham Lagane Wale Hi Zakhm De Jaate Hain, 
Waqt To Humey Bhula Chuka Hai, 
Muqaddar Bhi Na Bhula De, 
Dosti Dil Se hum Isiliye Nahin Karte, 
Kyun ke Darte Hain,Koi Phir Se Na Rula De, 
Zindagi May Hamesha Naye Log Milenge, 
Kahin Ziyada To Kahin Kam Milenge, 
Aitbaar Zara Soch Kar Karna, 
Mumkin Nahi Har Jagah Tumhe Hum Milenge. 


Umeed hai aap logon ko pasand aayega  :Smile: 


Na jee bhar kay dekha na kuch baat ki,
Bari aarzoo thi mulaqaat ki...


God Bless You All ! Peace !

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:applaud;  :applaud;  :applaud;  :applaud; 

Thanks to you "shaayars",I am also fast becoming a shaayri addict.

Very nice..I loved the ghazal.. Keep it up, nutter !! :up;

----------


## Nutter

Well, Thanks a lot Simi! I'd like to make a correction here. Its not shaayars(Shayars is urdu plural for Poets) it is  ASHAARS, plural for sher/couplet. 

Glad to know that you like poetry here.. hope to see something from you real soon!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Well, Thanks a lot Simi! I'd like to make a correction here. Its not shaayars(Shayars is urdu plural for Poets) it is  ASHAARS, plural for sher/couplet. 
> 
> Glad to know that you like poetry here.. hope to see something from you real soon!


 :duno; 

I did mean shaayars like u and baaz, not the sher...:s

u both have put up some simple shaayri or "ashaars" as you call it, which is easy to understand yet , deep in meaning..

I am enjoying it ..
 :applaud; 

But please dont hope to hear anything from me :s 
It will take me another few years to compose one   :Big Grin:  

I prefer to hear you experienced fellows ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nutter

Oops my mistake! I misread :-s.

This is not my poetry( I dont want to take the credit for something I'vent written). Dont know shayars name otw I definitely would have wrote his name.

Shers/poetry reflects the mood of the person, so you can post if you have some in your collection. Take Care  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Sure !  :Smile:

----------


## Nutter

Sure won't do, you got to post some of your fave. shers ghazals nazms kavita soon! Acha!

----------


## zohaib1

Good one NUTTER  :up;

----------

